# From Germany with Love



## Kiah007 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hallo everybody!

My name is Cait and I am brand new to this board. I am an American living abroad with my husband who is in the U.S. Army.  I am 21 years old, I started riding lessons when I was 8 but my love for horses started way before that. I stopped riding when my parents moved to MA and I went to college. This was a pretty rough time and I had to sell my beloved Morgan horse, Sport.  That was almost 4 years ago! Well, long story short, as fate would have it I have the time and opportunity to start familiarizing myself with the horse world again!

I'm sure some things have changed so I would really appreciate any info about the new and improved. Also, seeing as I am in Germany I am anxious to hear about any trainers/stables here. I have done some searching online but majority of the time I only come up with horse vaca/tours. 

Guess that is all for now,
Cait

P.S. In case you are wondering, 007 From Germany with Love/Kiah is the name of my black lab pup. She just turned 12 weeks!


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome Cait (and your pup too!). If I'm remembering correctly there's a member on the board from Germany as well! (I think I saw her post some pictures of her horses in the Horse Pictures section). I'm sure there's a vast amount of places to ride in Germany if you know where to look - perhaps you can do a google search on riding academies in your area?

Make sure to show us some pictures of your pup!


----------

